# Swift Kontiki 679 Accident damage



## aescules (Apr 18, 2009)

About 10 days ago I picked my new to me 679, its a pre-reg 2011 and only 20 miles on it.

When I picked it up from the dealer I gave it a good check over, but didn't go under vehicle.

I have today been under the vehicle, and that it had accident damage to the rear valence. It looks like it has been reversed into something, the damage goes from the bottom of the valence panel for about 10''

The panel has been repaired using fibreglass, the patch on the back of the panel is about 17'' wide, and its about 12''

On the front on the panel the damage has been filled and painted, its not a bad job now I know I have spotted it you can see the damage.

I rung the dealer today they said that they knew nothing about it, which is a bit strange given the damage looks like its been recently repaired.

Do I just accept the damage, the other alternative would be to get them change the panel if thats possible.

Has anybody else had similar problems, and what was the outcome?

Kind regards

Andrew


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I would ring your local trading standards dept and ask for advice. That way you get the legal position not guess work.

Good Luck.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Something does not feel right!
Alan


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Surely one should not expect to buy a NEW vehicle - with only 20 miles on it - that has already been damaged. I'd be another one that's inclined to check out the legal position before returning to the vendor and insisting on a WHOLE new vehicle, not 95% of one. 8O


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Would this be classed as an ex demonstrator since it was pre registered?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Van*

Who is the supplying dealer?

Russell

(PM if you prefer)


----------



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

I must say if you have found it by simply looking under the chassis, it does not fill you with confidence about the PDI the dealer has done if they say they did not know the damage was there.

To me that is just as unforgivable as them knowing but deciding not to tell you.

Either way they have either been lax in preparing the vehicle or dishonest on handing it over. 

If it is a pre registerers vehicle with only 20 miles it should not be too difficult to pin down when the damage occurred, swift are very helpful on their forum and may be able to let you know if it was shipped damage repaired to the dealer and if they informed them. I also think I would be asking the dealer to produce the delivery paperwork from swift to see if there is anything on that about the damage.

The only thing I would say is don't let it ruin your enjoyment, we have the same vehicle and it is fantastic and you will have years of good times out of it ahead.

It will probably pick up some cosmetic damage anyway, it does not take much for this sort of damage to occur. If it is a good job as you state I think I would be after the dealer redeeming themselves with a decent amount of freebies. 

Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------

